# Driving - Falkirk Area



## RhossT (26 March 2015)

Is there anyone in the Falkirk area who would be interested in helping me with my two Section A ponies (not a pair)? I am looking for someone to come out with me on a regular basis as my backstepper/groom. No experience of driving required, just knowledge of horses and interest in driving.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 March 2015)

I would love to, you are just that bit too far away from me for me to do it regularly I'd have thought (I am between Lanark and Biggar). I have a pony I'd like to break/get broken for driving and so would like to get some experience.


----------



## RhossT (28 March 2015)

I have PM'd you


----------



## RhossT (30 March 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I would love to, you are just that bit too far away from me for me to do it regularly I'd have thought (I am between Lanark and Biggar). I have a pony I'd like to break/get broken for driving and so would like to get some experience.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to say that British Driving Society are running an introduction to driving on 5 April at Biggarshiels which is near you. Don't have any details but I am sure there will be something on the website.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 March 2015)

RhossT said:



			Forgot to say that British Driving Society are running an introduction to driving on 5 April at Biggarshiels which is near you. Don't have any details but I am sure there will be something on the website.
		
Click to expand...

ooh, thankyou  should be able to make it


----------



## Radar Lugs (7 April 2015)

I have a horse that I would like to break to drive but no idea who is in the area that could help me with basics. Any names of instructors or helpful people in the area? Same as you, I'm in Stirling/falkirk area.


----------



## RhossT (8 April 2015)

There isn't a lot goes on in this area for some reason. What age is the horse and what experience do you both have? If you look at the SCDA website, there are details of instructors. You do need a lot of help in the beginning and another competent person on the ground as your groom/backstepper.


----------



## RhossT (8 April 2015)

Radar Lugs said:



			I have a horse that I would like to break to drive but no idea who is in the area that could help me with basics. Any names of instructors or helpful people in the area? Same as you, I'm in Stirling/falkirk area.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, meant to add I have PM'd you but computer crashed


----------



## Miss Piggy (8 April 2015)

Your best bet for instruction and breaking/schooling your horse is Andrew May at Biggarshiels. SCDA hold training days (for example there's a training weekend on this weekend over near Oban and people are more than welcome to come without a horse, too) The indoor events at Coxhill Livery yard which is in your area are one of the best introductions to the sport. One of the best ways to meet fellow drivers is to come along to events and spectate and/or help (steward, backstep etc)- the first club event of the season is at Auchlishie eventing on 16/17 May. You might be surprised how easy it is to meet people and become a part of it!


----------



## Miss Piggy (8 April 2015)

Driving is such a small sport that not much can go on in any one "area"- the area in this case is Scotland! Actually being in the central belt means you're within a reasonable distance of most things which go on and there are a few active drivers/competitors not too far from you. Your best bet is to meet people in person by coming along to events and then you can arrange more informal things from there!


----------



## RhossT (9 April 2015)

Miss Piggy said:



			Your best bet for instruction and breaking/schooling your horse is Andrew May at Biggarshiels. SCDA hold training days (for example there's a training weekend on this weekend over near Oban and people are more than welcome to come without a horse, too) The indoor events at Coxhill Livery yard which is in your area are one of the best introductions to the sport. One of the best ways to meet fellow drivers is to come along to events and spectate and/or help (steward, backstep etc)- the first club event of the season is at Auchlishie eventing on 16/17 May. You might be surprised how easy it is to meet people and become a part of it!
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of that. OH and I run Coxhill event and anyone who wants to come along and help or watch is very welcome. We are running it again in October so maybe I should post something here looking for helpers!

Also, BDS is doing training at Ian Stark Equestrian Centre, with or without turnouts I think.


----------

